# صور للمثاقيب وبورينج وتجليخ



## أحمد رأفت (20 سبتمبر 2007)

ياريت الى عاوز صور لأى مكن يقولى طلبة هندسة ألأنتاج
قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية
المعهد العالى للتكنولوجيا -جامعه بنها










































أحمــد رأفت


----------



## ابوبكر العراقي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع جيد وبارك الله فيك يا بطل وصيام مقبول


----------



## هندسة الجادرية (20 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع جيد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## mfaraonic (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم موضوع جميل جدا ماشاء الله ننتظر المزيد



أخوك A.R


----------



## eng haytham (23 سبتمبر 2007)

تمام يا هندسة


----------



## engineeradly (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

:5: الف الف مليون شكر يا مصرى يا اصيل


----------



## iftkasa (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراا يا بشمهندس 
و احب اعرفك انى معاك فى نفس المعهد سنه 4 بور
ايمن ارثانيوس


----------



## ليث الصحراء (14 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------

